# New AW chassis?



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

Does anyone have photos of the new Auto World (HO) in-line chassis? Is it confirmed that this is coming out for sure? Inquiring minds would love to know.... :lol:


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

I hear not until March.

I'm pretty sure I posted some pictures on this forum just before ihobby 2006.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

All I could dig up was this


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks. Is there any other chassis out there offering multiple front axle positions like this?


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

No as far as I know, and I'm proud that this made it from my chassis to one that will be mass produced. A real shame AW did not take the other ideas all the way....


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Pretty well all the aftermarket chassis have at least 2 front axle positions Gary, Slottech's cars,Wizzards cars and Scale Auto's cars all have at least 2 front axle positions


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

The AW chassis, certainly if it stays the same as the mock up I received in 2006, has FOUR axle positions.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Gary if you're still looking for somebody to make you a slimline chassis,try to track down a guy by the name of "Randy Neidert",back in the early 90's he was making/milling his own slimline chassis to fit his vaccumn formed narrow Indy bodies.
I only seen pic's of the chassis's,but it looked like it might be something you'd be interested in.
I have no clue of how to track him down though.
Rick


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks so far guys.

Rick, I don't know if Randy is still doing the slot car thing? He used to do vacuformed bodies in vinyl too if I remember correctly.

The reason I ask about the axle positions is the versitility it can give me with the different resin bodies. I am trying to get my latest GTP car to fit more desirable chassis than the Tyco X-2 Pan. At least, that's what I'm getting as feedback form the forums. I have personally used the Tyco forever and it's ok with me. But, from what I'm hearing it's not the choice of the masses. 


The LifeLike is still the best choice for Indy and F1 bodies. Here is a photo of a F1 I did a couple years ago for the Tyco Pan. It was OK(marginally), but looks short and bulky compared to the ones I do for the lifelike..


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Email me sometime and I will see if I can find the AW chassis and work out the wheelbases it has. 1.95'' rings a bell for the longest.

Is it low enough at the sides though?


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

Montoya1 said:


> Email me sometime and I will see if I can find the AW chassis and work out the wheelbases it has. 1.95'' rings a bell for the longest.
> 
> *Is it low enough at the sides though?*



I wouldn't think so. The new chassis appears to have similar height dimensions as the SG+. Unless the thing is super narrow (looking at the complete chassis from directly above) it would not work well for a correct looking F1 or Indy car. Like I said, the LifeLike "M" chassis is hard to beat. The current LifeLike Tracker(?) is like the other in-lines. Very tall at the arm magnets. 

I will have to put one of F1's I made next to a LL with the prototype F1 next to it.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Sorry to make this such a big, ugly scan, but i haven't played with the new scanner enough to figure out how to get it clearer AND smaller...

I was at my sister-in-law's in upstate New York over Thanksgiving weekend, and I found a hobby store that carries AW. (He had the new DOH track set; woohoo!) I bought a couple cars and chewed the fat with the guy for a little bit, and he gave me a copy of the 2008 AW catalog/brochure. This is a partial scan of the last page:










Again, sorry it's so big...

--rick


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

Thanks for sharing thatwith us Rick. Dave.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Two new chassis??

Super III and?

Roger Corrie


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Maybe it just means the Ultra/G ?


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Could be I'm still wishing for a new slimline

Roger Corrie


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

wasn't there talk of the Specialty 4-gear chassis being done?

--rick


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

I'm gobsmaked the S3 looks exactly the same as it did in Oct 06


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Hey rick...*

Hey Rick (and anyone else that is interested...)
There is a free program that I use to resize pictures.
It is called FastStone Image Viewer...
I downloaded it from Tucows. Seems to work pretty good for resizing images...

Scott


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I gotta try that. I usually just open it in Paint and click Stretch/Skew and put a percentage in for length and width, but this time it was giving me a funny pattern on the pic, like I scanned it at the wrong resolution or something...

--rick


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

I thought it was supposed to be available now. Is it?


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Pushed back to march / april


----------

